# New hows everyone doing thread? Nov 28



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just checking in on this, I as you know have a lot going on and also have a cold.







But enquiring minds would like to know?


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

My D and anxiety has seemed to disappear since I've started the CD's (I'm on Day 77). I still have tummy pain but that may or may not be related to IBS. Thanks to everyone who suggested it (Peter, Eric, Norbert).


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric, i got your PM and am in the process of replying. I have a bit of a sore throat today actually.







My stomach has not been good this week. I might be hormone relatedthough. I have D on Tuesday, then nothing on Wednesday then D ALL day on Thursday and a bit today also. Ugh. Im feeling a bit ****ty really.I will PM you.Edited to add: I have had D all night and i am so sore from it its untrue! My poor bum! I had to leg it out of the bar and leave my sister standing!Hope your cold gets better soon.Spliff x


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'll make this quick: Hypno + Paxil=







(so far)Get well soon.







And I hope your Dad is better.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Doing very well, Eric. Hah... Nikkie.... I also have the sore throat... wonder how it paddled its way across the pond?







Zay... so glad to hear you are doing well. Hang in there.... it'll get even better.The medication is a good way to go and the hypno is wonderfully therapeutic.Keep letting us know how you are doing, Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well??????My body is just shot. My gut is wrecked. Meaning I'm having one whale of a pain and D flare right now. Gonna have to unpack that last box for our bedroom so I can unpack my audio version of Mike. What a mess I am right now. Pain, queasy, pain, nausea, pain, D, pain. Did I mention pain?????







There seems to be such a high gut cost for me.AND I really, really don't have the time to be dealing with this flare. However it is slowly becoming apparent that I'd better slow it down a notch. I just need a day when I don't do too much. Haven't had one of those in a loooooong time and boy is it showing up in my symptoms.I suppose it is no surprise and if I don't make sometime to relax a bit I will set myself back even more. So, how I'm doing is not great. I feel like I need to just chill out and get my body to do the same. I'll give this a concentrated effort starting Monday, as the weekend is already booked with more "stuff to do" and "people to see" and "places to be". Monday come soon! ....... please!  BQEdited to add: How self centered am I??? Sorry.Eric hope that "toad" hops to some other noad far away>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Feel better soon.Kristin glad you are doing well on the tapes. Only a bit to go now.







Nikki, C'mon you were in chat that night when we were talking about the "duct tape" for all butt problems weren't you????Well in case you missed it: Get some Hydrocortisone ointment or cream. It is like the "duct tape" for Loads of sore butt problems. Fixes ya up right quick.







Zay,







Good for you! LOLEvie, Glad you are doing so well too. And do try to keep any sore throats to yourself, LOL. I have enuf problems with the middle and the other end! LOL


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

I'm on Day 68 (or thereabouts) and the focus and energy have increased a lot! Am getting by & feeling refreshed on an hour less sleep than pre-HT. But the tension in shoulders, the anxiety attacks when leaving the house, and the Big D, are all still stubbornly hanging around!I have a question regarding the tapes but am not sure whether to post it here or in private mail? Reason is that I don't know how specifically we can refer to the tapes here -- has everyone here already heard whats on them or does it matter? For me personally, I kinda like that 'element of surprise', not knowing what the next session will bring, and have found that I enjoy each new side better than the one before (still have side 6 unlistened to!!) If I refer to something that someone hasn't heard yet, would that detract for them? Does this make sense?Well, I may forget my question by morning, so let me try to word it vaguely, HA. Mike makes it clear that we do NOT listen to tapes while driving in car. But IN THE CAR is precisely when I need this help the most! Can I take what I've learned from the tapes and practice them while driving? Or should I allow 15-30 minutes before leaving home to go through it mentally, you know, to try to work myself out of that high-anxiety state that starts at the mere thought of having to go out?Any clarification is appreciated.Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am still having ups and downs. This reflux #### really has me down. I am now taking the Tagamet every few days and just dealing with the fallout the next morning (pun intended, it causes D for me!). Anyway, I am very much looking forward to my next therapist appointment Tuesday morning. I fully intend to start hypno back up in some form soon. I haven't decided between doing the 100 days again or doing the stress or the relaxation programs instead. I can't make a decision, so I do nothing. Sad, huh.Today was nice. I actually got out of the house and did something for the first time in several weeks. My stomach has been doing better.Was watching "Cast Away" for the thousandth time this morning and for the first time, really caught a line Tom Hanks says toward the end. It goes something like this..."Just keep breathing...tomorrow the sun will rise, and who knows what the tide will bring...". Now, if I can just keep breathing long enough to see what the tide will bring ME!!!







eric, hope your cold is better. My kids have colds, too. We have more Triaminic if you need some!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL BQ! No, i wasn't in chat, i don' thave access to it anymore! I'm ok now by the way. You always make me laugh BQ.All i know is that i can't handle any more D this week. I think its hormone related! It seems to happen when i FINISH my period rather than any other time.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I will come back to the thread today and will probably be in chat tonight since I have been home right now with the toad, although I am pretty fuzzy.However, chowchow, don't listen to them in the car that can be dangerous if you were to fall asleep or something, plus you can't get relaxed enough there. I will go over this some more with you, but don't do them in the car or bathtub or operating farm machinery.







You should be relaxed and and in a safe place for youself, with no distractions to interupt your listeningThe listening to them at home, will help you later out in the car when your done, so you know. The effects can stay with you and I will help you out here on this.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First sorry for timing on the thread here and that I did not get back sooner to it.KristinChrist, that is good to hear and understand the pain issue. I owe you an email and am very sorry for the long delay, but it will be on its way soon, I have had a ton going on and a cold so I am a lot slower at the moment, but on the mend.Glad your doinng well and let me know what the doctor says.Lauralee, hang in there and let us no how the appointment goes and not to worry.Try the relaxtion program at the moment and that may also really help the upper gi problems as well.BQ, I posted that pain thread in part for you toots, hope your okay and making through the move. let us know how your doing now. Cold is getting better just made me a little moody and miserable some though, you know how they are. But looking up now.Zay, good to hear glad the med is helping and not causing any grief.







don't forget though to keep going with the HT.







Thanks for asking about my dad, he is home and eating and started chemo today so will see. ThanksEvie, glad your doing well also and things are going well for you.







I am glad your enjoying the tapes.







Chow chow just checking on you and no worries if you need any help let me know. i thought at first you were listening in the car. But I see your doing some practise things in the car, you can use imagery somewhat in the car I do, I actually here his voice if I want saying everything is calm cool and collected. LOL If you need more on this let me know, you just want to be alert for the road of course.







try to let the anxiety go 1/2 hour is fine beforee you leave and reassure yourself you will be fine and try to let go of the negative anxiety, you don't need that anymore as mike would say.







Sorry I misread this the last time. If you need further assistance with anything let me know and if you feel better in private email let me or mike know.Nikki, how you holding up with everything?


----------



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

hi eric.......still here.....trying to eat..nothing agree with the gut......but it is pretty messed up.....with all the surgery and scarin.......I went back to work....maybe it will help....still going to hterapy.....hope yur dad is better....


----------



## Temple (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a question: I have been doing Mike's Tapes for 34 days now - I'm not sure much has improved, But I need to understand the reference to not doing the tapes in a "moving vehicle" Can you do the session in a car if someone else is driving and you will not be talked to? Can you do on n airplane or train??Temple


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric,Im ok. I emailed someone i feel really bad about emailing that night when i was so upset. He was very nice about it and he wants to meet up for a coffee. I will email you about this directly because i don't want to post about it on here where everyone can see it!Im ok though. Thats all that counts.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Temple, the answer is no in the car even if someone else is driving as it could effect them also, so I would not do that.In a train or airplane perhpas it would be okay under headphones kind of thing. But there maybesome distraction there, just depends on being able to tune it outThe best way to do them though is being totally comfortable and with as little to no distractions or interference from the outside world, one where you feel as safe and comfortable in your surroundings as possible. I hope that helps and let me know if you have any more questions.Its still very early for you at this point and it is very gradual and takes some time to start kicking in, for some right away, for others half way and for some when they are done and for some others still months after they are done. Sticking to the schedule is very important also.You will have the best results however listening in a relax and comfortable space, where your taking time for yourself and will have as little as possible outside distractions. If your mind start to wonder just focus on mike voice or the music and just let go the concious mind as much as possible as the tapes are addressing the subconcious mind to make changes, so being relaxed and just listening is all you have to do really.Hope this helps and let me know if you need anything or have somemore questions.







Don't worry about asking questions.This may help aslo just for the info. http://www.hypnosisandu.homestead.com/ Nikki, got it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Duly noted and read."Toots"


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I went to the therapist again this morning. She gave me some info to read on anxiety and CBT. She didn't mention a time limit on the therapy, but the handout mentions a 12 week program. I will have to ask about that when I go next week. She is adding to my diagnosis. I have had GAD (generalized anxiety) for many years. She is going to add OCD. I hadn't realized until I was talking to her just how much I obsess about every little thing. I have some minor compulsions, too, she is mainly concerned about the obsessions. So, I am still hopeful she can help me. She has already pointed out a lot of things that I wasn't even aware I was doing until she mentioned it! When I told my dear hubby that she was adding OCD, he said, "I could have told you that!!". So, there is a lot we do that we are not necessarily aware of, but others can notice and they do affect us!eric, I will start the relaxation program asap. I hope it does help my upper GI problems as well. You had mentioned in my other thread about IBS related chest pains. What are those all about? Also, just to refresh my memory, in the UNC chat the other night, they did say that CBT has a high success rate with IBS and has longer lasting and better results than meds, right?Thanks!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok. Not even slightly humorous.Eric, You know that "toad" that I hoped would hop far away??????? It did; all the way across the blippin country!!!







Figures.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Read the above post again. Only this time in an "Elmer Fudd" voice.


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

i would like to say that i am doing much better since i very first came to this BB thanks to many things: support, advice, understanding, humorcaltrate, diet advice, fennel,i'm going on my third month of zoloft and the OCD monster has quieted down considerably, as has the IBS monster (now if i could just get rid of the sexual side effects!)AND i am on a waiting list to recieve FREE cognitive behavioral therapy at U Texas from their anxiety disorders departmentthings are looking up!mm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, I am glad to her your getting things sorted. Your doing good things.







Thanks Bq, toad is getting better, hanging just a little but getting better.







Hope life is treating you well at the moment.







Modular Mary, I am glad things are looking up and thats great with the free cbt through school, I was just thinking about it really, that people in school usally have acess to some good freee programs really or classes they may take that can help them.If you and Lauralee can sometimes share your cbt experiences on the bb here once in a while I think that would help others considering it.Glad you both of you are working on things I believe will help you improve.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

MM... I experience some sexual side effects from Celexa at times as well. To counteract it, my husband and I get together either before I take it in the morning or well into the evening when the most effects have worn off for the day. I am not recommending this because it isn't advisable for some people... check with own doc on this.... but I've been told that I can go off of the Celexa for a few days at a time. But I have to go back on after 3-5 days, otherwise I crash.Hope this helps,Evie


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I have been so stressed, and not eating right. My tummy is mad at me, te he. Well, I have had an episode with D and cramps every other day. I think it at first was a touch of a bug then I didn't eat right. so I think I'm going to finially start back on my CDs again tonight since I was a bad girl and did not finish them. Im kinda of excited to start over, I KNOW THEY HELP!!!


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Eric, you're impossibly kind and helpful! It makes me not want to add my complaints to your very full load. But you asked how we're doing ...and I'm not doing so great. I've started the tapes again and am enjoying them, and the better sleep. The C is managable now, but the horrible and terribly uncomfortable bloating and I guess refux (sensation that nothing is staying in my stomach or moving down into the intestines) is really getting me down. Should the tapes help with this part of the equation? All GI tests come back "normal" but I'm sure not feeling normal. Maybe I need something for depression, but I hate to start on that if I don't really need it. Sorry for the big rant, but where else can I do it?!Do hope you're beginning to feel better. Your dad has been in my thoughts and prayers, too. Hope all is going as well as possible for both of you.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First I have to say I have been a little absent on this forum at the moment, as I am writing the long threads on the main bb. LOLBut I will come back to the thread here and say somethings, that can help.LML, hang in there yes it does and I will talk to you some more and show you and go over somethings that may help you out here.I will check back on this soon.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LML, sleep on your left side if you can.and something for you to read although I will still say some more here for you. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Summer02Hrtbrn.htm


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Eric, thanks for asking







I've been alright lately - a little stressed with the holidays and all the things that go with them so the tummy is a bit out of whack but nothing too abnormal. This may seem trivial but i have to share because only people here will actually appreciate this mini-accomplisment - about a year or so ago (pre-mike's tapes) i went to a dentist appointment on my lunch break - the office is only 7 blocks away from work so i decided to walk - i was so nervous about the appointment that i had to stop 5 times at 5 different stores on the way to use the bathroom. It was horrible. Well, i decided i should go to the dentist just for health's sake and had my appointment this morning (post-mike's tapes) - my tummy churned once but i made it the whole way there, through the whole appt, and the whole way back to work without stopping one time! Doesn't sound like much but it was. i kept doing the relaxing exercises on the way and they worked







i'm hoping things will keep on like this and i'm planning on doing the tapes over when my three month wait is done. i hope everyone is feeling well and staying warm and dry - philly is in the middle of getting slammed with snow right now. yuck


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good for you kac!!!!







Glad to hear you are doing so well.







BQ


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks for the link on heartburn, Eric. It's not actual bad pain but the feeling that food or drink won't exit my stomach into the intestine, and that it wants to back up into my esophagus. That I feeling like I need to burp and can't or that something is stuck in my throat. My GI still calls it GERD. I've been on Nexium for 6 month and while it doesn't go away, it gets worse if I try to go off the Nesium. Endoscopy is "normal."I'm wondering what that means!I think conscious or unconscious anxiety is probably contributing negatively to my IBS C and maybe even the awful bloating. That's why I started Mike's tapes again, but aside from bettersleep, I haven't had any real change in any other symptoms again yet. Arrggg ... I'll keep at it and try to be patient.I want to thank you so much, also, for all the great info you've been posting on the main BB.So much to absorb but it makes such sense and I'm so thankful that all this good research about all the different components of this problem are being done. Someone may get to the bottom of this all one day!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kac, I am happy to hear that and its amazing how it can help other issues. Glad your doing well watch the holiday stressors.







let us know how your doing in the future.







LML, something for you here.You have to sign up but its free and an excellent soucre on gastroenterology.These are some your looking for in CME in the middle of the page click more and look at these.""Reality" Gastroenterology: Meeting the Challenges of GERD and Related Disorders in Clinical Practice Important questions in GERD and related disorders are discussed in this program: Who gets endoscopy? What is best for dyspepsia? Can we increase the diagnostic yield for high-grade dyplasia and intestinal metaplasia? How do we measure success? CME Not All Heartburn Patients Are Equal: Strategies for Coping With Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease (GERD)GERD. Learn more about this disease from 3 experts and equip yourself with key strategies for recognizing GERD, controlling its symptoms, and restoring quality of life for your patients.Progress Toward Disease Resolution: Have We Improved the Treatment of GERD and Other Acid-Related Disorders?In-depth review and analysis of the emerging therapeutic strategies for GERD and other debilitating acid-related disorders.New Horizons in Acid Suppression of GERDCovering the spectrum of disease from nonerosive reflux disease to Barrett's esophagus, this program discusses the latest clinical issues and strategies. It also highlights the efficacy, safety, and differences among PPIs..The HT will take time and is helpful depending on the problem.excersise can also help this so you know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Aside from some chronic physical fatigue at the moment, I am doing pretty well I think.I have a tough time over the Holidays since both of my parents are gone. And the S.A.D.D. has kicked in. Trying to get more rest and focus energy on the good stuff.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

HI eric! Im not liking posting about this stuff on here anymore, but i will email you instead. X


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

EricDid I miss a link, or will you post one, for the site I should sign up for to get details on the info about GERD and other gastroentrology stuff?Sounds like a good source of info I should have.Thanks so!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry I forgot it LML.Here you go. http://www.medscape.com


----------

